

Becoming Eloi, Becoming Morlock - prospero
http://ideolalia.com/becoming-eloi-becoming-morlock

======
gojomo
Stephenson does the extended Morlock/Eloi conceit better in "In the Beginning
was the Command Line":

<http://www.cryptonomicon.com/beginning.html>

